# Besoin experiences garantie FNAC 3 ans echange a neuf



## fanrav (1 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai besoin de votre aide.
Je vais acheter un MacBook pro 13 neuf.
J'envisage de souscrire l'extension de garantie FNAC 3 ans echange a neuf.
Pourriez vous me faire partager vos expériences de cette garantie.
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## JeffdelaStraat (1 Mai 2010)

Salut, 

J'ai quelques expériences de la FNAC, ms je n'ai jamais souscris cette garantie. A l'époque ou j'avais pris un pc portable, il y a environ 1an et demi, elle nexistait pas encore. Cependant, jetais parti commander un MacBook il y a 2 semaines et comptais prendre cette garantie. 
Mais avec le soucis du volcan ça tardait a arriver dc g annuler ma commande et j'ai pris mon mbp 17" au Apple store.

dans un de mes dernier post,celui ou je
pose la question sur des assurances, un camarade du site ma parlé non pas de la garantie échange a neuf mais de l'assurance vol a 300e. Il s'était fait avoir, on lui a rembourse 400 e de moins après le vol de son mbp. Vas voir le post si tu veux !

Moi je pense tt de même que c'est une bonne idée, mais je pense que même si tu le
commande chez Apple et que tu prends le Apple care de 3 ans et qu'il y a une grosse
galère sur ta machine pdt les 3 ans de garantie, ils te font un truc similaire ou du moins il te le
répare a fond. 

Je ne vais pas me mettre a genoux de la FNAC ça reste des gros commercants donc pas ma tasse de thé et il calcule bien tout le biff qu'ils peuvent se faire en proposant cette garantie a tous les
clients ! 

Après ça me parait pas mal perso, a toi de voir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

Après si tu veux savoir si plus précisément c'est "de la carotte" je ne pense pas c'est surtout ultra commercial. Du style si il y a une galère mais que ce n'est pas de ta faute durant ces 3 ans, ils vont t'en donner un autre avec sûrement un peu de chichi ms normal quoi comme tout gros commercant .

Maintenant si tu le casses par toi même ou qu'on te le
vole tu nauras rien. Pour ça il faut que tu prennes en plus lassurance casse et vol. Cela te fera rajouter 400 e donc une facture de garantie "échange" plus une assurance casse et vol a environ 700 e l'ensemble.


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mai 2010)

L'avantage de cet garantie FNAC pour un MB/MBP : quelques mois avant la fin des 3 ans tu t'arranges pour flinger ta batterie. Comme ta batterie fais partie du portable (et comme la Fnac prend en compte la batterie dans sa garantie proposée), il te file un autre MB/MBP, du coup t'en à un neuf


----------



## JeffdelaStraat (1 Mai 2010)

Oui Hal-9000 LOL, moi en prenant cette garantie c'est ce que je comptais faire, autant ne pas la prendre pour rien !

Tu fais en sorte de le ruiner avant ces 3 ans en étant discret, tu fais style que c'est pas ta faute et t'en a un neuf !


----------



## Boris 41 (1 Mai 2010)

Attention la garantie échange à neuf de la Fnac prévoit le remplacement par le même modèle ou par un autre appareil neuf parmi trois appareils choisis par eux. Le problème étant que les MBP sont considérés comme des Ordinateurs Portables, il n'y a pas de distinction entre Mac et PC. Autrement dit, s'ils te proposent 3 PC portables tu ne pourras refuser...

Quant aux anneries dans les 2 derniers posts, c'est juste navrant...


----------



## gildas1 (1 Mai 2010)

c'est archi faux boris , j'ai eu cette assurance!

ils m'ont proposé qu'un mac et rien d'autres!!!

ils savent faire la difference qd meme

par contre là où c'est de la merde:

tu dois avancer la thune et apres tu te fais rembourser!

comme je voulais pas l'acheter chez eux: j'ai acheté le portable a la fnac envoyé la preuve de l'achat et une semaine apres retour du mac à la fnac (rien n'est marqu" que j'avais pzs le droit de le rendre )

l'autre point: le plus pourri,
j'avais un black mac, qui  a lepoque coutait les yeux de la tete!

n'dexistant pas le jour du vol ils m'ont orposés un mac blanc (le degout) je les ai appelé et leur ai dit que c etait pas pareil ils s en foutent!
la difference: 1350 vs 900




sinon tu peux acheter un mac à 3000 mais ils rte rembourseront qu'à la hauteur de la proposition!


je reviendrais pas chez eux c clair


puis regardez votre assurance habitation certaines prennent en compte la casse et le vol et remboursement durant 10 ans sans vetusté!


----------



## JeffdelaStraat (1 Mai 2010)

Boris,

-Je ne dis pas de le casser volontairement en le fracassant contre un mur.
Je dis juste qu'a ce prix, je fais en sorte de profiter de cette garantie, et sans aucuns regrets.
C'est à dire que je fais en sorte d'en profiter juste avant la fin si ça ne se fait pas naturellement. 

-Maintenant, si tu dis que l'on a seulement le choix entre 3 ordis choisis par eux et qu'il n'y aura pas obligatoirent de mac, c'est clair que la, je réfléchis dune autre manière et éviterais limite de prendre cette garantie.

-Eux, a l'achat dun ordi avec cette garantie ne spécifie même pas cette contrainte, ils
n'ont donc aucun remord, pquoi j'en aurais a profiter pleinement de leur "offre"

-Mais je pense que Gildas a raison et que l'on a un réel choix, sinon ils sont dans l'illegalité de ne pas le spécifier et s'exposent a de lourdes plaintes


----------



## gildas1 (1 Mai 2010)

entre boris et moi, la difference est seulement que j'ai eu cette assurance donc...

par contre boris a raison 1000 fois, 

ce que vous dites tous cela s'aparente a de la FRAUDE purement et simplement!


compares cela à ta voiture, ferais tu le tour de la bagnole avec un tournevis pour la rayer afin d'avoir une nouvelle peinture,?

mettrais tu le feu à ton entreprise (si elle est endetté) pour toucher la franchise?


la mode maintenant est de mettre le feu a ta voiture qd tu t'es apercu que la revente te faisait perdre trop! là tu attends pas et tu as le prix argus!
h oui faut bien dire que c'est des mecs des "quartiers" qui ont fait ça : c'est plus plausible 


etc etc

dans ce domaine les fraudes y en a pas mal !!!


faites ce que vous voulez car c'est peu verifiable MAIS c'est con! 


à vous faire chier et risqué de vous faire pincer pourquoi pas le vol?

comme cela il sera nickel!  

(mes propos ne sont pas tandencieux) attention



comment penses tu qu'ils vivent? tu payes 250 &#8364; ils te remboursent 1000

si tout le monde fzisait comme vous, les assurances existeraient plus et donc les personnes qui en ont rellement besoin serait dans la merde!



comme avec la securite social!!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mai 2010)

Vous me faites rires&#8230; 
Petit HS : qui ont été les émetteurs de CDS et CDOs dans le monde de la finance ? les assurances, merci. FIN HS

Je n'ai aucune, mais alors aucune gêne à "frauder" (pour reprendre les termes de Gildas1) l'assurance FNAC. Le tout est d'assumer ses propos, c'est comme tout. J'ai cité un exemple et bien entendu l'assume pleinement en connaissance de cause. Point final.


----------



## gildas1 (1 Mai 2010)

qu'ils le fassent ou pas cela les regarde

mais c'est de la fraude 

telecharger des films c'est de la fraude

etc etc

juste savoir où est la limite entre le legal et la fraude, c'est subjectif dans un certain sens!!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> qu'ils le fassent ou pas cela les regarde
> 
> mais c'est de la fraude
> 
> ...



On est d'accord.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (1 Mai 2010)

J"ai eu de multiples problèmes avec mon MBP, aussi suis je un habitué du SAV, comme c'est le 5 ème retour... on me propose d'échanger mon Mac de 2008 contre un plus récent... mais moi je ne veux pas... (c'est perso, je n'aime pas certaines caractéristiques des MBP unibody), et là les réparations c'est pile ou face, ils peuvent te rendre une machine pas réparée et mal remontée, en plus ils m'ont flingué une batterie (en stockant mon mac plusieurs jours par temps de grand froid).

Enfin le responsable du SAV de la Fn...c du Forum des Halles est particulièrement odieux, il n'écoute pas ... et veut décider seul de ce qui est normal :

- un clavier rétro éclairé qui ne parche plus = normal
- un mal mac remonté dont les crochets du capot ne ferment plus  = normal
- une batterie flinguée (moins de 80 cycles) = normal

J'en passe...


----------



## JeffdelaStraat (2 Mai 2010)

Effectivement, parlons un peu de l'aspect ultra-subjectif de la "fraude"

- la fnac, en ne soyant aucunement explicite dans les termes du contrat, notamment lors des monologues repetitifs de vendeur qui ont pour objectif de refourguer cette garantie échange au consommateur sans qu'ils n'ait rien demandé, n'est elle pas a la frontière legale/illégale, dans ce pur aspect subjectif ???

 Du style, ah il faut que vous l'achetiez et après on vous le rembourse, mais après bien sur cela, ils ne te le disent pas au moment ou tu prends la garantie, et bcp de gens nauront pas spécialement les moyens "d'avancer". Comment fait on dans ce cas ?

Après il y en a d'autres des comme ça 

- et le consommateur qui malheuresement prête son ordi ultra puissant à sa maman 3 jours avant la fin de la garantie n'est il pas également à la frontière, dans une ultra subjectivité ???


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

et alors?

on te fait signé un document avec un delai de retraction de 7 jours

donc je vois pas le pb!


et les vendeurs te proposent ceci 

moi je leur dit de fermer leur gueule!


pour ce qui est du mec du SAV, allez ds une autre fnac c'est possible voir recommandé...

sinon si bcp de choses anormales sont normales, 

Il ne verra pas de pb à ce que tu lui mette ton poing dans sa gueule, toujours avec un grand respect 

moi des personnes comme cela, bien que ce soit navrant, je m'arrange, pour lui mettre bien les nerfs, du style "qu' il aurait dû rester au lit ce matin c'etait preferable"

dès que c'est fait on passe à la seconde partie du projet "si cela te plait on va trouver autre chose"

donc je pars en le saluant qd même, et je vais à l'accueil et demande à voir un responsable!
Si ce n'est pas possible je fais un sitting 

en général au bout d'un certain tps, une personne de la direction sort car ayant compris que je bougerais pas, je l'emmene au SAV, et là je demandes à ce qui me deblatere tout ce qu'il m'a dit

deux avantages:
1/ mystérieusement son avis change, et les delais aussi,

2/ il comprend que dans tous commerces le client est roi! donc même si le responsable ne suit pas l'affaire, le mec du sav, sait qu'il a perdu à ce jeu de con!

le pb: faut avoir du tps et pas etre pressé mais cela marche 


puis une chance sur deux que le responsable ajoute un petit truc pour s'excuser!

par la suite il faut revenir tous le tps voir ce même gars!
cela accroit le degout de ce dernier! 

ps: oui je suis une peau de vache parfois!


----------



## thib_p (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté un macbook pro alu il y a un peu plus d'un an avec cette fameuse garantie, je voudrai savoir si d'autre personnes ont fait l'expérience de celle ci !

Perso le vendeur lui même m'a dit:" de toute facon les batteries mac durent pas plus de deux ans, elles tiennent plus la charge donc revient et on t'en donnera une neuve" perso j'y crois moyen ...

Et puis j'espère vraiment qu'il va me lâcher avant les trois ans, vu la sortie des i5 et i7. D'ailleurs question: est ce que que vu de ma config avec une carte graphique 512Mhz, il sont obligé de me filer l'équivalent donc le i7 non ? le i5 n'ayant qu'une 256.

Et puis je reste positif, mon ancien macbook de 2007 m'a lâché au bout de moins de deux ans, et en restant dans un placard s'il vous plait !! En appuyant sur le bouton de démarrage, plus rien, il est mort dans son sommeil, et puis bien sur j'avais pas pris d'extension de garantie ...


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

NON

il s te diront qu'en perf brutes avoir la carte avec 256 est plus puissante que ta 512 ancienne generation!


comme on l'a dit! pquoi attendre que ca pete? moi cela me ferai chier de lui foutre un coup


----------



## thib_p (2 Mai 2010)

Oui je comprend, mais vu la durée de vie j'aimerai bien que ca reparte pour un tour. Je fait un boulot où je fait tourné ma machine toute la journée sur des logiciels de rendus et de 3D, et il déguste un peu... Et puis vu les perf des nouveaux, ça me changerai la vie et puis au moi 2 H par images rendu :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h32 ----------

Et puis en perf brut d'accord, mais pour des logiciel 3D j'y tiend à ma 512 !! pas question de redescendre à 256


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

ben oui

par contre tu vas devoir laisser ton ordi pour expertise!

alors que si tu ne l'as plu: tu ne l'as plu 
(officiellement)


pour les 512 je vois bien la femme de l'assurance te dire: "mais le nouveau à 4Go au lieu de 512 Mo cela vous suffit pas?"


----------



## thib_p (2 Mai 2010)

Oui complètement je sent bien qu'il vont essayé de m'embrouiller. En même temps s'il ne cèdent pas je mettrai la difference ... et puis j'en profiterai pour prendre le widescreen


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

widescreen?


----------



## thib_p (2 Mai 2010)

Oui pour 90 euros on a une meilleurs définition et qui autorise le HD, et puis plus d'espace de travail par la même occasion.


----------



## fanrav (2 Mai 2010)

Donc peronne n'a eu recours a cette garantie échange a neuf ?
(je ne parle pas de l'assurance casse et vol).
Jevrecherche des témoignages concernant les éventuelles garanties :
toutes les pannes sont elles réellement garanties ? (batterie, ...)
combien de temps pour que le dossier soir accepte (ils doivent expertiser l'ordi)
quel macbbok de remplacement (dans 1 ou 2 an, il aura évolue)
faut il ajouter de l'argent ?
Suis je sûre d'obtenir un MacBook ?


----------



## Boris 41 (2 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> entre boris et moi, la difference est seulement que j'ai eu cette assurance donc...



Et c'est bien ça qui risque de fausser ton jugement, tu te bases sur 1 expérience perso. Pas 10 000. Moi non plus tu me diras, mais je me contente de mettre en garde en ayant lu l'intégralité de ce contrat. Et je peux t'assurer que dans ce contrat (à moins que ça ai changé depuis) aucune différence n'est faite entre Mac et PC, mais juste entre les des catégories d'appareils comme "Ordinateur Portable", "Téléviseur Ecran Plat"...

Je ne dit pas qu'ils ne te proposeront pas de Mac, mais qu'ils peuvent ne pas t'en proposer et que dans ce cas de figure tu n'auras aucun recours.

D'ailleurs si tu venais à te retrouver devant un juge, à moins de tomber sur un juge qui a réellement quelque chose à faire de ton problème ou sur un amateur de Mac, il te rétorqueras qu'il s'agit d'un ordinateur portable et ne comprendras pas pourquoi tu l'embêtes avec cette différence.


----------



## Tuncurry (2 Mai 2010)

fanrav a dit:


> Donc peronne n'a eu recours a cette garantie échange a neuf ?
> (je ne parle pas de l'assurance casse et vol).
> Jevrecherche des témoignages concernant les éventuelles garanties :
> toutes les pannes sont elles réellement garanties ? (batterie, ...)
> ...



Bonjour, 
J'ai moi même souscrit cette garantie en achetant mon MBPro 13"et je me suis fait tout expliquer en détail. Elle est un peu plus chere que les garanties spécuialisées qu'on trouve sur le net genre assurextense ou depanoo mais elle a l'avantage de ne pas avoir la meme valeur de decote en fin de contrat, des qu'on depasse 2,5 ans (inconvenient : doit etre souscrit des l'achat)
Il faut quand meme faire attention car le texte sur les caractéristiques sont interprétables:
Si l'ordi tombe en panne (ca depend de la panne, il y a des exclusions précises), on me rembourse dans la limite de ce que j'ai payé à caractéristiques égales ce qui implique qu'on me rembourse de moins en moins à mesure que le temps passe. Ainsi pour un MBPro acheté debut 2010, on risque de se retrouver avec un MB blanc ou equivalent en 2012.
Pour la batterie et les problemes clavier ils font juste un remplacement de batterie/clavier, et pas d'echange, il faut pas rever.
Enfin, il est possible de choisir un ordi different mais dans ce cas, il faut rajouter de l'argent s'il coute plus cher.

Exemple : Mon McBook me coute 1200  en 2010
on me rembourse en entrée de gamme en 2012 (env valeur entre 700 et 800 ) en esperant qu'il y ait un mac à ce tarif, sinon, je dois remettre au pot pour racheter un MCbook Pro à 1200  et donc ca me coute 400...
Suis je clair ?


----------



## thib_p (2 Mai 2010)

Oui ça clarifie un peu les choses. Mais il est bien précisé qu'il échange l'ordi contre l'équivalent. Le macbook blanc d'aujourd'hui, est loin d'avoir les perf de mon macbook pro d'il y a un an et demi ... J'ai pas pris cette garantie pour qu'il me refourgue un truc pourri, je suis désolé mais là il y a un os, je paye une garantie de trois ans, il sont dans l'obligation de me fournir le MEME matériel pendant 3 ans.
Sinon aucun interet de la garantie echange, autant prendre une garantie classique avec repartions


----------



## gildas1 (2 Mai 2010)

en identique ils considerent performance donc ton MBP de 2008 est equivalent en temre de perf à un simple MB de 2010 ...

peut etre tu peux gueuler sur la taille de l'ecran (tu as un 17" ils te refilent un 13")


sinon tu as une decote de 10% sur le calcul du remboursement et cela prend 3 semaines pour le remboursement


pou rle fait de donner un mac et pas un pc, ils se fient à l'utilisation faite, un pc ne peut utiliser les programmes mac etc donc ils savent faire la difference!

pour ca pas de soucis!


----------



## thib_p (3 Mai 2010)

oui et en plus de pas etre en 15 pouces, pas de prise firewire et pas de carte graphique, et puis la ram DDR3 est la même qu'il y a deux ans, donc 2Go et 4Go ne se valent pas. 

Enfin bon j'en suis pas encore là, pour l'instant il marche encore très bien, je n'aurai peut être pas besoin de cette garantie ...


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

je l'espère pour toi!


----------



## fanrav (3 Mai 2010)

D'après vos réponses, j'ai l'impression qu'au lieu de souscrire cette assurance : garantie fnac 3 ans échange à neuf, il est préférable de :
souscrire l'assurance fnac casse et vol pour 2 ans
et l'extracare avant que le macbook pro n'ait 1 an.
C'est bien ça ?


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Mai 2010)

Encore mieux, l'acheter directement chez Apple et souscrire un AppleCare... C'est l'assurance d'avoir le choix entre la récupération du Mac à domicile ou au boulot, ou de pouvoir le déposer dans un centre agréé. Les réparations sont généralement de meilleure facture et plus rapides.


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

la fnac passe par apple pour les reparations donc bon....


ce sera plus rapide direct par apple que par la fnac


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> entre boris et moi, la difference est seulement que j'ai eu cette assurance donc...
> 
> par contre boris a raison 1000 fois,
> 
> ...


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. 

Concernant la fraude, voici une petite définition :

La fraude est un _acte réalisé en utilisant des moyens déloyaux destinés à surprendre un consentement,  à obtenir un avantage matériel ou moral indu ou réalisé avec  l'intention d'échapper à l'exécution  des lois_. Cette définition de la fraude civile est finalement proche de la fraude pénale.

Cette fraude peut faire mal 

Malheureusement la mentalité en France est ainsi faite, et la fraude aux assurances (sociale, habitation, emploi, etc.) qui est poursuivie par les tribunaux est très prisée chez nous tout comme la corruption de nos édiles et la rémunération scandaleuse de certains chefs d'entreprises dont peuvent faire partie des dirigeants de compagnies d'assurances.

Le monde est injuste ! Et oui il en est ainsi : pour être tout en haut il faut écraser un nombre incroyable de "petits" (un maximum d'entubés pour un minimum d'entubeurs).


----------



## gildas1 (4 Mai 2010)

il me reste juste à me foutre sur l'autoroute pres de chez moi et à me rouler par terre, en esperant que mes poches se remplissent! 




plus serieusement, la france est comme cela, pays d'assisté en general, où tout est dû ...

C'est un super pays mais à force d'etre genereux, on se casse la gueule, les gens se disent que si la france donne X trucs pourquoi elle donnerait pas X+X trucs?

a force d'être pourri gaté par un systeme cela rend difficile les personnes qui en sont victimes...

un exemple:

J'ai deja fait passé des entretiens pour des personnes au sein d'une entreprise aeronautique! 
ils avaient pas de diplomes speciaux, rien ...

Pour eux travailler ds l'aeronautique c'etait un dû!

ils habitent sur toulouse donc c'est ca ou rien!


nous sommes le pays qui donne le plus en allocation familliale (c'est tres bien) mais cela entraine une grosse feignantise
pourquoi bosser, qd il suffit de pondre? 
et donc on voit des gamines de 16 ans avoir des mioches (j'en connais)
concernant l'education se sera la mere de la gamine de 16 ans qui s'en occupera puisque la gamine veut aller en boite et que le pere du gamin l'a quitté qd elle etait en cloque de 3 mois!!
par la suite, c'est le systeme qui prendra la releve, et il donera l'education qu'il peut!
comme ils ont vu ce que faisaient leurs parents alors il le repete! 
profiter du systeme et pondre qd l'on peux! 




donc la fraude à l'assurance est une extrapolation de ce pb!

les personnes doivent mal comprendre qd on leur dit il faut assurer votre voiture pour 1000 &#8364; par an
la personne se dit bon c'est ok je devais refaire la peinture

pareil pour un ordi, qd la fnac propose une assurance, et annonce le tarif de 250&#8364;, bcp se disent de but en blanc, si j'investis 250&#8364; maintenant ds 2 ans j'en ai un neuf!!!!



et si il y a des choses qu'ils ne peuvent atteindre, alors personne ne pourra les avoir: je me suis deja fait vandaliser ma caisse! 
c'est gratuit, et ca fait marrer que le con qui l'a fait!

d'ailleurs ce que je resumes c'est l'image que l'on donne aux autres pays:

arrogance, etc etc



ps: que ce soit clair à 200%, ce texte retrace des faits généraux, personne n'est visé en particulier, cela arrive pas à une communauté en particulier mais plutôt à un rang social ce qui est diffèrent!

je pense pouvoir en parler car je suis issu de ce milieu, et je me suis sorti les doigts du cul en considérant que je pourrai jamais vivre avec le smic toute ma vie!!!

y a un truc qui est pas mal en france ceux sont les etudes!!!

toutes personnes voulant etudier en aura la possibilité (via les bourses et autres)
et au final avoir un niveau lui permettant de se debrouiller pas mal!

enfin  y a des filières qui sont mortes nées mais bon c'est une autre histoire!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

Gildas chez eux ou pas, c'est le principe même d'une assurance, tu payes, ils te remboursent .... Et non pas tous font comme tu le penses Gildas sinon il n'y aurait pas d'assurance ....

Par contre ils n'ont pas le droit normalement ( à vérifier ) de t'obliger à choisir un modèle qui ne te convient pas, soit un modèle te convient tu le choisis, soit ils t'envoient une lettre en te disant le montant qu'ils vont te rembourser .


----------



## gildas1 (4 Mai 2010)

relis mes posts, 

je sais que tous ne font comme cela car sinon les assurances seraient en déficit et sincerement ils en sont loin 

non aucun montant peut etre remboursé (j'avais demandé), je pense qu'ils essaient de perdre le moins en reinjectant la thune dans une fnac!

a cela ils enlevent 10% du prix (parce que c'est comme ca) 

et apres le must, il faut acheter la bestiolle et tu dois leur envoyer le recu pour te faire rembourser et là ca dure longtemps (3 semaines) donc ca craind 

pour ce qui est du mac ou pas mac, si on achete un mac ils proposeront un mac...


on peux comparer avec 2 autos:

PC est un 4x4 et le mac une voiture de course

si vous avez acheté une voiture de course et que l'assurance fonctionne ils vont pas vs vendre un 4x4!

c'est bien un vehicule (4 roues, un moteur, des portes etc etc, mais cela n'a pas la meme fonctionnement et la meme utilité)


enfin si quelqu'un est interessé qu'il se lance!!!


je me suis apercu qu'en regardant bien l'assurance habitation faisait pareil! et je la paye deja, de meme pour mon iphone et autres, aussi il faut regarder avec les cartes de credit, qd on prend une carte de credit on peux se faire rembourser pas mal de truc, ex: si je me fait voler un mac que j'ai acheté avec une carte de credit l'assurance de cette derniere me le rembourse 


99,99% ne savent pas ce qu'ils ont signés d'ores et deja, et les assurances jouent sur ce tableau! 
ils proposent le meme truc, à plus cher...

je sais que c'est super chiant mais regardez vos assurances!!!


vous en serez gagnant!


----------



## iyeka (4 Mai 2010)

Concernant l'échange à neuf Fnac, dans le cas ou on en bénéficie, quelqu'un saurait dire si on peut souscrire à une extension de garantie sur le nouveau produit? Ex: Mac acheté en mai 2010, tombe complètement en panne en mai 2012, il reste alors 1 an de garantie, la Fnac procède à un échange à neuf, et boum, panne sérieuse sur le nouveau en juillet 2013...
En gros, quel est la probabilité la plus faible? qu'un Mac réparé retombe en panne dans les mois qui suivent, ou qu'un mac neuf tombe en panne?



fanrav a dit:


> D'après vos réponses, j'ai l'impression qu'au lieu de souscrire cette assurance : garantie fnac 3 ans échange à neuf, il est préférable de :
> souscrire l'assurance fnac casse et vol pour 2 ans
> et l'extracare avant que le macbook pro n'ait 1 an.
> C'est bien ça ?


Je ne te conseillerais pas ce choix
Il y a un autre sujet ici très intéressant concernant les *assurances* pour le Mac - et non pas garanties-.
Si tu as une assurance multi-risques habitation, certaines couvrent les biens d'équipement des accidents ou vols dans la vie quotidienne (moins une franchise, bien sur). Regarde bien les conditions de la tienne (et évolution possible).

C'est pour moi le meilleur compromis avec l'Apple Protection Plan que tu achètes sur l'apple store (dans l'année qui suit ton achat, tu peux donc prendre ton temps contrairement à la Fnac où ils te mettent presque le couteau sous la gorge) et qui, de plus, est moins chère que celle proposée à la Fnac, à garanties équivalentes (je ne parle pas de l'échange à neuf là)

++



> y a un truc qui est pas mal en france *ceux* sont les etudes!!!


 Ouai c'est vrai ça! désolé Gildas, j'ai pas pu me retenir^^


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

@gildas1 : c'est simple une assurance qui te rembourse avant d'acheter c'est des assurances pour les véhicules, habitation. 

Par contre il y a d'autre chose ou sa dépend 

Oui l'assurance habitation et même véhicule et même celle de ta CB peut prendre en compte par contre il y a une franchise et ensuite c'est la valeur actuelle de ton objet.

En gros un MB de 2008 coté à 650 euros avec ta franchise de 200 euros tu touches 400 euros de l'assurance  à la différence de la fnac ou autre qui te rembourse le prix neuf normalement 

Et surtout il y a un plafond au remboursement, enfaite la il faut encore mieux lire le contrat


----------



## fiasooo (29 Mai 2010)

bonjour a tous,

voila  c'est ma première participation au forum

J'ai acheté mon macbookpro ya un an et demi chez la FNAC avec l'extension garantie échange a neuf sur 3 ans

L'écran de mon macbook commence a se décollé,  Apres l'expertise on m'annonce sur ma boite vocale que la panne n'est pas prise en charge  par la garantie puisque c'est un défaut de fabrication .

c'est pour cela je suis a la recherche de victimes de l'extension garantie échange FNAC pour mener une action en justice

je reste a votre disposition


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Juste tu as essayé avec APPLE ? Les défauts de fabrications reconnu sont couverts par leurs garantie normalement ....

Sinon association des consommateurs 

Moi j'avais prit une assurance pour un téléphone, ils pouvaient pas me le remplacer, donc ils m'ont rembourser 450 euros (prix du tel : 480 euros) 

Mais pour les PC on diraient que sa pose plus de problèmes.


----------

